# Alasse's Freshwater Stuff



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Been a long time since i have updated anything regarding my goings on.....so here goes

I have recently bought and moved into my own house, all very exciting. Due to this i only have the absolute necessary tanks running, and the rest are being stored in Hubbies shed. (now around 40 or so tanks lol).

Due to the number of tanks i now have and the fact that i am wanting some more lol, i am getting a 6mx6m fish shed built, some of the tanks i have will go in, but eventually i will be upgrading to keeping mainly 4ft or larger. The shed will be fully insulated and lined and have 2 reverse cycles installed to keep the shed at a constant temperature. I am waiting for council approval, with the shed estimated to be up around Feb '17.....cannot wait!

So currently i only have running
6ft planted angel tank
5ft oscar tank
5ft severum tank
5ft peppermint bn tank
4ft planted guppy tank
4ft goldie tank
4ft eel tank
2.5ft gold saum tank
2.5ft neon and shrimp tank
250itre pond for the axolotls 

The only tank that will not be moving into the shed once it finished is the 6ft planted tank, the rest are pretty much temporary do ups.

I have also just bought my first marine tank, tis a smaller one as it is going in the house, and will eventually become home to some seahorses 

Enough babbling though lol A few tank pics (i have only photographed tanks that are at least a bit nice lol

The angel tank









The oscar tank









The goldie tank









The planted guppy tank


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking amazing!!! I am trying to sell my house and move into a larger one, so I am down to 19 tanks running, though no where near the quality you have! What type of eel(s) do you have? Can you post of pic of them?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

welok said:


> Looking amazing!!! I am trying to sell my house and move into a larger one, so I am down to 19 tanks running, though no where near the quality you have! What type of eel(s) do you have? Can you post of pic of them?


Thank you

I have a native long fin eel, tis about 2ft long so far, has the potential to hit 10ft though. Think i'm gonna need a bigger tank lol
I have a pic somewhere on my old puter, will try to dig it up


----------



## Mr. Bones (Dec 14, 2016)

Those are beautiful tanks Alasse thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So i got offered, way cheaper than normal price, 5 stunning ranchus, the store made an error and moved them to a deep tank and they missed a CAE that was in with the last fish that were in residence. I wasnt sure if i could get them as they still were not 'cheap' as such, but my Hubby agreed and i went and picked the poor babies up today
2 of the ranchu copped a flogging from the CAE (they really are a mongrel fish, nasty things!), it chewed all along their backs, 1 of them is in a quite bad way, fingers crossed it will come good.
I dumped in some multicure to keep any bacteria or fungus at bay while the worst guy and the other chewed on one try to recover. I will have to buy some salt, after the 3 days in the muticure, i'll do a large water change and add some salt to thicken up their slime coat, hopefully then they will just need nice clean water from many water changes.....poor babies.
I cant grab a pic currently as all you can see is green water from the meds (oh boy is it green!!), and you can see the ranchus unless they are right at the front glass. Once the meds have been removed i'll grab some pics of them....such big fat beasties lol


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Howdy all. A few updates

Ranchus: I lost one of the beaten up guys, the other has healed well but has a swim bladder issue. It is able to eat and get around, so i am happy for it to keep doing its thing. I have added a red cap oranda to the ranchu tank as it too has a swim bladder problem. I figure the shallower tank will make it a bit easier for the bladder guys to get around etc.

Shed: The concrete slab has been poured...the shed itself has been delivered in flat packs ready to be assembled on Monday. Getting there!!

Peppermint Bristlenose: So these guys had not been breeding, and i had not been encouraging them, as i will need to move them into the 'pleco rack' once the shed is ready. But......they had other ideas lol, i now have pep fry in the tank!

Paludarium: I decided to have a go at one of these, as the tank is only in a temporary spot until the shed is done, i figured i could have a trial run and if successful i will get a larger custom tank made and do up a more permanent scape. Loving it so far!

Severums: The sev pair are still doing the mating dance, cleaning spawning spots etc. Though the female is now VERY aggressive, as i found out last water change day lol So we may see eggs, who knows lol

Oscars: Loki (large red) has been digging a pit at the back of the tank, and heaven help anyone who heads in that general direction! Poor Erik (small albino) has taken to hiding or staying outta Lokis way. I am hoping when i move them to a 6x2x2 that things will settle down a bit (their current tank is really too small)

Guppies: The guppies have been moved to a tank outside temporarily, they are breeding like bunnies. I have picked up some really stunning males lately so hoping i get some gorgeous fry. I am hoping to have a guppy display tank in future, all males...

Tank quotes: i have got some quotes to get some new tanks made....one will be a 4x4x2 (possibly 2) and 3 more 6x2x2 and a 8x2x2...quite a few dollars and may take a little bit to get but they are in the plans.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Sooo been a while

Some pic updates
620T is now a paladurium









The oscar tank









Silver dollar tank









Peppermint BN colony









Goldies tank









Ranchu tank (and 1 oranda lol)









Angel tank


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Some updated pics

My oscar tank









My goldie tank









My 6ft planted









My planted guppy tank


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

What great looking tanks!


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Your tank looks so incredible!!!!
How is it now? Do you make any changes?

Zhenya


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Dec 17, 2020)

Alasse said:


> Been a long time since i have updated anything regarding my goings on.....so here goes
> 
> I have recently bought and moved into my own house, all very exciting. Due to this i only have the absolute necessary tanks running, and the rest are being stored in Hubbies shed. (now around 40 or so tanks lol).
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone!!

This look is very Amazing. I love this Photos.


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Dec 17, 2020)

Alasse said:


> Some updated pics
> 
> My oscar tank
> 
> ...


 Hi Everyone !!!!

I Really Like this Aquarium Photos.


----------

